# PT shirts?



## Ontario23 (6 Sep 2012)

Hey, hope this is the right section. I've searched for this, by the way, but couldn't find anything.

Anyways, recently at the gym I've been eeing some guys with grey shirt thats read ARMY, and underneath that, the  French word, ARMEE. I'm curious as to whether or not these shirts are strictly Canadian Forces shirts, issued to members who have or are currently serving. It would also tell me if these guys from my town have been members of the CF, too, because I don't know anyone from where I live who serves or has served in the CF. (at least not present day)


----------



## Lerch (6 Sep 2012)

Sounds like the cheap shirts you can buy at the Canex, which means that these guys at your gym may or may not be military, they just had to be on base at some point in time.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2012)

Lerch said:
			
		

> they just had to be on base at some point in time.



Or developed the ability to shop at surplus stores. Yup, seen them there.


----------



## Remius (6 Sep 2012)

I have the same shirt.  It was a promotional item I believe that the army had produced for recruiters to promote the army.  They gave them away essentially to prospects and such.  I could be wrong, since I have a lot of stuff from my recruiting days.  But you can find similar shirts all over the place.

What i can tell you is that it isn't in the scale of issued kit.  So they might not be military or they might be.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Sep 2012)

These shirts you could buy at the CANEX a few years back. I have two of my own. Too bad they are wearing out now. I personally like them.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

Army?  Je ne comprends pas.  AAAHHH!!! Armee!  Je comprends!


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Sep 2012)

Nothing says ARMY better than a shirt that looks like you have just finished (and won?) a knife fight.

Army T-shirt

ME


----------



## Haggis (6 Sep 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Nothing says ARMY better than a shirt that looks like you have just finished (and won?) a knife fight.
> 
> Army T-shirt
> 
> ME



"*Unfortunately, this product is no longer available.* For an alternative suggestion, contact our Fashion Advisors"


----------

